# Looking for a native English-speaking Psychiatrist in Istanbul



## keeldawg (Sep 3, 2014)

The title is pretty self-explanatory! 

The only stipulation is that the psychiatrist *must* be a native speaker: it is for psychotherapy. European side preferred but not a requirement.

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------

